# NMK's 2016 Remembered



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Every year I take a few video cuts from every ride from the previous year and make a final farewell video. Just finished the 2016's so..here it is. Enjoy. Decided on some Metallica for the music this year.

2016 Remembered on Vimeo


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool!


----------

